# Stupid at the Border



## tomahawk6 (12 Mar 2019)

The Roy brothers thought that they could drive from Canada to Mexico without stopping for gas or having license plates and 21 jugs of gas. The officers at the border were thinking possible terrorism when their car stopped in the roadway.Drones and a canine were brought in. Then an RCMP armored vehicle was brought in. The driver then tried running the border and rammed a border patrol vehicle and ended in their arrest. 

https://www.stripes.com/news/us/brothers-freed-after-2018-road-trip-that-ended-with-stupid-stunt-at-canada-us-border-1.572256


----------



## Czech_pivo (12 Mar 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The Roy brothers thought that they could drive from Canada to Mexico without stopping for gas or having license plates and 21 jugs of gas. The officers at the border were thinking possible terrorism when their car stopped in the roadway.Drones and a canine were brought in. Then an RCMP armored vehicle was brought in. The driver then tried running the border and rammed a border patrol vehicle and ended in their arrest.
> 
> https://www.stripes.com/news/us/brothers-freed-after-2018-road-trip-that-ended-with-stupid-stunt-at-canada-us-border-1.572256



Somehow I'm fairly certain that we'll be reading about these two again.....and the outcome won't be so benign next time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2019)

Why did this picture come to mind when I read this?  :rofl:


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2019)

6 or 7 beers short of a 6 pack...

MM


----------



## Loachman (12 Mar 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Why did this picture come to mind when I read this?



At least those guys had some talent.


----------



## Pusser (13 Mar 2019)

Hmm, with a willingness to drive around in a car loaded with gasoline filled containers, I sense a Darwin Award in the making...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> At least those guys had some talent.


... and license plates ...


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Mar 2019)

And a much cooler car. (Dodge Monaco vs Buick Skylark)


----------



## Staff Weenie (13 Mar 2019)

Mama always said 'stupid is as stupid does'.......


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Mar 2019)

It comes in pairs I suppose, that's one gene pool that needs a lifeguard.


----------



## Haggis (13 Mar 2019)

Too bad the "Border Security" film crews weren't on location.  They would've made it onto National Geographic Channel.


----------



## medicineman (13 Mar 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> It comes in pairs I suppose, that's one gene pool that needs a lifeguard.



That gene pool doesn't need a lifeguard - it needs a lot of chlorine.

MM


----------

